# Expecting



## E. Zamora (Aug 28, 2014)

From the bath, you emerge
into a room full
of light
expanding belly full
of life;
my days, my heart so full 
of love.


----------



## Firemajic (Aug 29, 2014)

What a lovely, gentle poem, brimming with joyful delight. Thanks for posting.  Peace...Jul


----------



## Nellie (Aug 29, 2014)

Sweet. Nicely done.


----------



## Pidgeon84 (Aug 29, 2014)

This is nice  is it about a real experience?


----------



## Apple Ice (Aug 29, 2014)

It's a bit too nice for me but that's just my preference. Good poem regardless


----------



## Firebird (Aug 29, 2014)

A Lovely little poem with a nice form to reflect its meaning. Well done!
Cheers,
Firebird


----------



## InstituteMan (Aug 29, 2014)

Are congratulations in order, E-Zam? Sometimes a sweet poem is just the right thing.


----------



## E. Zamora (Aug 30, 2014)

Firemajic, thanks for reading and commenting!

Nellie, woo hoo -- I can do sweet! Thanks.

Pidgeon84, real experience, but in retrospect. We've filled all our orders in this department for the time being.

Apple Ice, I usually get the word "dark" when people comment on my stuff. I wanted to something different. Thanks for reading.

Firebird, thanks for the read. Glad it worked for you.

InstituteMan, like I said above, no congratulations in order at this time. Unless there's something my wife isn't telling me.


----------



## Seth4473 (Sep 2, 2014)

Beautiful Poem


----------



## ElijahChristian (Sep 3, 2014)

Enjoyed this one...a lot said with just a few words...nice


----------



## Arcopitcairn (Sep 3, 2014)

Pure and true. A nice piece There's heart there.


----------



## candid petunia (Sep 4, 2014)

I like the emphasis on "full" in the 3 lines, makes me think of a big round belly as an overall effect, and the alliteration of "light", "life", "love". I wish there was a substitute for love though, to match the slant rhymes in light and life, but I can't think of anything. 

Sweet poem, but I feel it looks incomplete. Would work better if it's added to a larger piece, nothing much, maybe just 2 or 3 lines more. But that's just me. This is your baby (couldn't resist), so you can take my advice with a grain of salt. 

Keep posting.


----------



## E. Zamora (Sep 5, 2014)

Candid Petunia; what a charming user name. 

I think the patterns are likely strong enough that "love" works, and although I don't usually blatantly emote in my poems, that's really the culmination of it. I think it would be a pretty big challenge to continue this format, but it might be possible. 



> Keep posting.



I plan on it! 

Thanks so much for the read and critique.

Cheers, 

Esteban


----------



## escorial (Sep 8, 2014)

refreshing to read about the joy of life...like the shortness and crystal clear sentiment...liked man


----------



## E. Zamora (Sep 8, 2014)

Escorial, thanks, man. Like I said above, I was getting the "dark" comment quite a bit, so I went out of my way to writing something joyful.  Really glad you liked it.


----------

